# Got some new seats from UHT.



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of Streamline 1017's from Roman at Ultimate Home Theater. He is very knowledgeable and very accessible. He called me within a couple of hours of me leaving him a message and spent a good while with me on the phone. I ordered the chairs yesterday, 3/12, and got a call today from the shipping company to schedule delivery on Monday 3/16. You can't beat that for fast CS. I will post my impressions after I get them set up. These are the chairs I got. http://www.rtheaters.com/FusionCollection/FC-Streamline-1017.html


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrads, I'm sure you're gonna love em.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Those look nice can't wait to see the in room pics! Congrats!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I like the powered lumbar support because I have back problems so I am looking forward to them being allot more comfortable than the seats I have now which are cheap.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Got my new seats today. They were very easy to get set up and about an hour after they were delivered they were ready to go. They are firmer than my old cheap seats which is what I was hoping for and much better in build quality. The bonded leather looks great and the power recline is smooth and quiet. The motorized lumbar support is just what the doctor ordered for my bad back and the lighted cup holders look great and can hold a good size cup width so a can inside a can cooler fits perfect. The storage in the arms is spacious and deep and not only can hold my remotes and other odds and ends but is deep and wide enough to hold the trays that come included with the seats and my laptop also fits with no problem. I will try and get some pics up by this weekend but for now I can just say I am very happy with my purchase and with all the help I got from Roman at UHT. If you are looking for some new theater seats then I highly recommend Ultimate Home Theater. :T


----------

